# HELP!



## BillieJeAn (Aug 24, 2011)

my columbian is trying to escape. he has an awful boody nose now from jumping and hitting the top of the cage (((((( what can i do?!?!?!


----------



## james.w (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm assuming you have a screen top on the cage. If that is what us chewing his nose up cover the inside with aluminum foil. 

How big is the cage and the tegu? What are the temps and humidity in the cage?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 24, 2011)

okay, will do!

basking spot 96 cooler side about 85 
humidity is 73% 
its a 40 gallon i think. 2.5 feet long 1.5 feet wide. he's only about a foor long.


----------



## james.w (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about Colombian temps, but 85 seems a little hot for a cool side. Try getting it down to 78-80.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 24, 2011)

The Colombian tegu is a tropical species and should be kept warm with a fairly stable temperature gradient. 
Ambient temperature should be approximately 85° F with a basking spot of 100° to 110° F. Nighttime 
temperatures should be about 75° 

i just copy and pasted that, but its about what they all say. i'll try lowering it though, to see if that helps


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 24, 2011)

_Lower the cool side temps and raise the hot. Korbens cool side fluctuates between 75* - 80* and his basking spot ranges from (substrate level) 95* - 115* (top of his tree)._


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 24, 2011)

okay, i'll try that. THANKS!!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 24, 2011)

Dozer does that. He is saying to let him out! So I do. And he is just fine.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 24, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> Dozer does that. He is saying to let him out! So I do. And he is just fine.



i would let him out. if i could touch him.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol billie...too funny. I'm curious to see if the temp change helps. Wonder if since there are so many cb's for so long, they evolve to get used to cooler temps than they'd have on the wild? Next they will want mini window units in the cage...lol. But seriously, I've often wondered if they evolve a little due to being pets. ?


----------



## james.w (Aug 24, 2011)

I know he is still small, but a larger enclosure may ease his curious mind and stop the jumping.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 24, 2011)

You could always put a mirror covering the mesh, lol. Just kidding, do you keep anything on top of the cage? Mine has gotten bored of his enclosure too, try to get him in the tub or bathroom to walk around some. Good luck, I hope it all works out.


----------



## ClockworkCarrion (Aug 24, 2011)

mine usually only jumps up and tries to get out when he wants me to feed him. after i do he settles down and burrows n hides until he wants more food. he does it a few times a day so sometimes i just give him one small item as a treat if he has already had a big meal. pretty much all of my pets do something like that to get a treat, they learned i give in very easily. a couple of them throw tantrums if i dont get their treats fast enough lol.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> I know he is still small, but a larger enclosure may ease his curious mind and stop the jumping.



i'm not keeping him much longer, but o guess it wouldnt hurt to get him one a little bigger. i was thinking about that yesterday, he seems to of grown a lor in the past month


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 25, 2011)

At that age, they get like that. They can see the top of the enclosure and it so close! Covering it with foil on the inside is a good idea, but keep in mind that it will raise the temps inside. I keep my Colombians at 80 degrees ambient, cool side, too; basking is 105-ish; night time drops to 75-78. Feeding more and allowing outside time in some way would help.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL....you're going to be shocked when I tame that little Guy! Time and patience is the key.

Speaking of which, am I able to house two juvi columbians together in a 6 1/2 foot long, 4 foot deep, 3 1/2 foot tall enclosure? Or should I house them seperately?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 25, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> Dirtydmc said:
> 
> 
> > Dozer does that. He is saying to let him out! So I do. And he is just fine.
> ...



The employees at the store I got mine from handled him daily before I got him. Lucky me didnt have to tame him down. They would put him in a large tub of water and let him swim his energy away so they could handle him.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 25, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> LOL....you're going to be shocked when I tame that little Guy! Time and patience is the key.
> 
> Speaking of which, am I able to house two juvi columbians together in a 6 1/2 foot long, 4 foot deep, 3 1/2 foot tall enclosure? Or should I house them seperately?





i hope you do, he's not mean really just frightened. 
i would keep a close eye if you plan on housing him with another, he goes at the dogs through his cage. he's a fiesty booger


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 25, 2011)

The little Guy we have now is pretty defensive at first approach, but wen he realizes I'm the same person from last time, he relaxes.


----------

